# deadlift grip??



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what grip is best to use over hand or one over one under???


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Double overhand, sometimes hook grip but never a mixed grip... I get bicep twinges with them, and know a couple of people who have torn the bicep on their supinated arm during mixed grip heavy deads.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

I never actually tried doing reverse grip Dead Lifts, I just grip the bar normally as you would. I don't think gripping it otherwise will make any difference to my shape, as I'm not big and I just stick to good compounds without messing about with grips. I just make sure I do it in good form.

Talking about Dead Lifts... my back hurts from yesterday! Ha ha.

I think talking about alternative grips, is going into too much detail for my liking. Probably only benefits professional BBuilders to develop finer and more defined muscles.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Alt grip for me, just feels natural.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I used to use double overhand thumbless grip when i was a BB, had to use straps from about 180kg upwards

since switching to powerlifting and using alt grip I've never had any issues with grip, haven't even come close to failing because of grip and haven't used anything more than a bit of chalk

so imo alt grip is best for my needs, but its a personal thing imo


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

alt grip stops the bar "rolling" out of your grip so i use that


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

gyppo12345 said:


> what grip is best to use over hand or one over one under???


Best for what?

stress on forearms and grip work = double over hand

More weight and ease = Mixed

Max security = Hook grip (but hurts like ****ing buggery)


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

get some straps for starters


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mixed for me. Used to do double overhand then changed and after getting used to mixed, found i could lift much bigger weghts like this.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Chalk & mixed for me


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Chalk & mixed for me


Same here :thumbup1:


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

I like alternate grip for anything like heavy triple and singles,

double overhand for lighter sets, and straps for high reps.

Also double overhand thumbless for stiffleg deads

depends what you are trying to achieve really..


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

stevo99 said:


> get some straps for starters


No, don't. Buy chalk instead. Straps will not help your grip.

Personally I use mixed grip but alternate which hand is over.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Double overhand, sometimes hook grip but never a mixed grip... I get bicep twinges with them, and know a couple of people who have torn the bicep on their supinated arm during mixed grip heavy deads.


did this exact thing 4 weeks ago and still cant train back. when i getback to deadlifting will be double overhand with straps for me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Double overhand with straps on the heavy set/sets


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i can lift 40 kilos more using mixed grip, my grip always fails after 3 reps using double oh....not sure which is better for back development so i alternate atm...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I find mixed easier but I was told that overhand is better so that's what I use.

Either way I use straps as I can't lift anywhere near as much without.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Best for what?
> 
> stress on forearms and grip work = double over hand
> 
> ...


ive been using hook grip quite a bit recently, and im glad im not the only one who finds it painful (is that normal? :lol: ) it works well for heavy singles, but repping with reasonable weight on the bar leaves my thumbs in agony.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i use double overhand with straps (as my grip is like that of a newborn baby),used to do mixed but over the years the amount of bicep tears you see caused by it fook that,just type bicep tear into youtube and virtually all the vids that come up are of guys tearing bicep on the arm they used the underhand grip on,including our own jw007,fook that,makes me wince just thinking about it!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are a bb you may aswell use straps.

Personally i do some times and i don't other times.

My grip has never failed at any weight so if i use straps for a while it doesn't bother me.

That said i am actually stronger with an alternating grip than with hands over using straps.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Since upping my rep range and going to double overhand with straps the movement feels far more productive and less strenuous on my lower back. Seems to allow for more concentration in keeping yourself in a good position rather than throwing the weight up through fear your grip will go.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> i use double overhand with straps (as my grip is like that of a newborn baby),used to do mixed but over the years the amount of bicep tears you see caused by it fook that,just type bicep tear into youtube and virtually all the vids that come up are of guys tearing bicep on the arm they used the underhand grip on,including our own jw007,fook that,makes me wince just thinking about it!!


This worries me a lot, i still do mixed though..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Over hand for all sets......... with straps on the heavy sets


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

i hate the hook grip thing with your thumb does my head in, and stopped doing over/under cuz im worried about bicep tear. so over hand for me


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

i use mixed grip with chalk and when get to heavy sets i use straps still mixed and ive done some good weights and never had problem with it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I prefer both overhand... mixed grip and underhand I wouldn't do personally, puts to much pressure on bicep and if your lifting mega heavy it's not actually that hard to tear a bicep when you look at how many guys on here have torn them.

I'll stick to safety technique, even if it means lifting lighter then I could!


----------

